# Suche Multiplayer-Key von Stalker-Call of Pripyat, tausche gegen anderen Key



## bundesgerd (2. April 2015)

Hallo, wer hat auf seinem Steam-Account das Spiel Stalker-Call of  Pripyat und kann sich von seinem Multiplayer-Key trennen? Er sollte in  den Spieleigenschaften in der Steam-Bibiliothek anzuzeigen sein und hat  folgendes Format: XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX

Ich biete an: Stalker: CLEAR SKY (der 2. Teil) als Key zum Einlösen auf  GOG.com, oder einen Steam-Key. Habe noch jede Menge Keys aus den  diversen Humble Bundle-Käufen übrig, die ich doppelt habe oder kein  Interesse, da für mich uninteressant...

Bei Interesse bitte anmailen.

MfG


----------



## Crysisheld (4. April 2015)

hallo hast du auch nen steam key für shadow of chernobyl anstatt clear sky?


----------



## bundesgerd (4. April 2015)

Hi, ich nicht, aber:

Kinguin - Save on Every Game

MfG


----------



## Crysisheld (5. April 2015)

bundesgerd schrieb:


> Hi, ich nicht, aber:
> 
> Kinguin - Save on Every Game
> 
> MfG




Naja hätte mit dir getauscht, wieso schickst du mir  nen Kinguin Link? Dann kannst du dir den COP Key ja auch dort kaufen


----------



## bundesgerd (5. April 2015)

Hab dir ne persönliche Nachricht gesendet...


----------



## bundesgerd (5. April 2015)

Anfrage geschlossen...


----------

